# JD Poppet Valve Problem



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Running a 2955 cab tractor with dual remotes (poppet type). 1st remote valve just stopped working. You can move the control handle back and forth feeling no resistance either way. Noticed a while back that it wouldn't hold the detent to lift. But it still lifted fine, I just had to hold the handle. The second remote works fine except for detent not holding on it either. Three point, steering and everything else seems to work fine. Changed fluid this spring including filter and cleaned screen.

What direction do I go?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Sounds as roller on poppet valve or rocker failed. IMHO JD engineers made those type SCV's way too complicated & difficult to adjust valve clearances. Where do you live?


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> Sounds as roller on poppet valve or rocker failed. IMHO JD engineers made those type SCV's way too complicated & difficult to adjust valve clearances. Where do you live?


South Carolina.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

The reason I asked your location is I'm acquainted with a very good JD technician that has his own shop in Ohio with a hyd test bench he built in order to test hyd components after he repairs them. I realize valve in photo is shaped different from your tractors valve but the internal components are the same or very similar.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks like the best thing to do is remove and take to a pro. I had wondered if it might be something I could fix myself.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

The poppets are a little touchy to adjust but if you possess good patience & mechanical skills you probably can do the task. When I served as a JD dealer service manager I had several ""so called technicians under my supervision"" that didn't get them adjusted correctly after several attempts. My friends hyd test is more valuable when resealing older model steering valves such as 10,20 & 30 series tractors than the scv's due to difficulty in R&R of steering valve


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Jim. Always great info.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

You're very welcome


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey Jim, Thought I would give an update and ask another question. Pulled the valve block off yesterday and I think it may just be a broke roll pin where the linkage on the #1 valve connects to the shaft. Could the "hold to raise" issue be corrected with linkage adjustment? Otherwise both valves function properly and hold pressure when the tractor is not running.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Please explain your "hold to raise" issue. I think you'll be fine if you replace broken roll pin


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Hold to raise - I couldn't think of the word "detent". When raising the cutter or door on the baler, I should be able to pull the lever back and it hold on its on until the implement raises completely and then the handle return to neutral position. Both of my valves I have to continue to hold the lever to make the implement raise completely.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Detent valve is in photo below.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

So no adjustment of linkage will fix detent issue? Just replace?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Did you check roller on that valve?


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> Did you check roller on that valve?


No sir.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Roller fits in rocker plate encircled in green in earlier photo to hold operating mechanism in detent until cylinder rod/piston fully extends/retracts then hyd pressure pushes mechanism out of detent & control lever goes back to neutral position


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Jim.


----------

